# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Vemma

## raffle

Has anyone had any experience with Veema? It's another multi-level marketing scheme taking the business world by storm. Essentially a fruit juice fortified by a concoction of vitamins and other stuff. The product is supposed to endorsed by some reputable names and is supposed to be credible. But my question is why Veema and not Sportron or anything else that has already tqaken the market by storm?

----------


## Dave A

It looks like that's supposed to be Vemma.

----------


## Chrisjan B

Bullsh*t in a bottle?

----------


## flaker

more competition for mangosteen (not sure of spelling )

----------


## raffle

> Bullsh*t in a bottle?


Maybe. But have you had any experience with it? And what is it about MLM that polarises opinions so effectively. I watched eyes light up at the thought of driving the latest BM. And these were seasoned, experienced networkers who have been there before, seen it and done it. 

Is the product totally irrelevant? Is the product that difficult to evaluate?

----------


## Dave A

> And what is it about MLM that polarises opinions so effectively.


Marketers in general have realised that most people make decisions at an emotional level first, and then back it up with facts.
MLM pitches tend to really exploit this.

When you target the emotional side of people's decision making ahead of anything else, expect an emotional response.

Take a look at that Vemma home page and look at the emotional vs factual content ratio.

----------


## raffle

The way this was explained is that 97% of the people who join these programmes never complete them and that this represents a cost that has to be added in as part of the marketing strategy. Something that is part and parcel of what is needed to network what is essentially a useful product. An position that brings to mind a debate that took place at the time of the Vietnam war when it was argued that pacificism is merely the other side of the same coin and in fact merely perpetuates the problem.

----------


## raffle

I am afraid I couldn't resist it. I have bought my first bottle of very, very expensive fruit juice.

My youngest is lactose intolerant, gluten intolerant and worst of all he can spot a mere speck of vegetable in his food no matter how artfully disguised. So I have been looking around the shelves for expensive health foods and have been trying to figure out how I feed him and keep him growing. And the way Vemma was explained to me makes perfect sense.

They have a two leg down line system. After signing up and buying my first bottle of expensive bullshit in a bottle, I recruit two others. This qualifies me as a brand partner. Thereon in as long as I keep purchasing every month I will qualify for credits from the sales made by my Sponsors, who luckily for me are amongst those three percenters and who are feeding new members into my down line for me.

Sound too good to be true? It might well be. But all I am after is a reasonably priced health supplement and this is an interesting take on all the other remedies out there.

----------


## raffle

The youngest is now back on both gluten and lactose saturated foods. That's hot dogs, pizza, ice cream. Stuff he had to do without because of a post nasal drip, coughing at night and throwing up in the morning. We tried asthma pumps and anti-histamine syrups first. And he only cleared him up when we turfed the bread and cheese. However all he had to do to trigger a reaction was to swop his lunch at school or eat something we never thought would contain dairy products. And it was difficult.

Two months ago we started the Vemma and he has now been eating normally for a week. No ways he is going back to his old regime. It’s going to be everything in moderation and privileges in exchange for eating the broccoli in Mum's Chicken & Broccoli. And whilst it may not have been the Vemma. But irrespective of which I have turned from being a doubting sceptic to one who is preparing both kids a Goji berry smoothie with a dash of Vemma and a teaspoon of this and a teaspoon of that, every day. I don't profess to understand it all. Anti-oxidants and superfoods and all the rest of the expensive stuff. But I am keen to try. That gluten/lactose free routine is damned difficult and touch wood we seem to be doing OK.

----------

Dave A (04-Jul-13)

----------


## lifestylecareca

Hello Dave,

Thanks for your comments and I am a brand partner of Vemma and such a amazing company with great products and rewarding compensation plan. Most people are not successful in MLM Busines becuase they dont take time to learn the principles. All successful MLM people are Leaders. I am really excited about Vemma and we are expanding in Africa...can't wait to viit SA next year to conduct live meetings for my success line! Careca

----------

